

Ask HN: Is it me or is Mint useless now since Intuit bought it? - DonnyV

For the past week now I'v been trying to add my BOF account and I just get error message after error message. There post on the issue on Get Satisfaction has been going on for a while now. Anyone else having the same issues?
======
cdvonstinkpot
Mint has been useless due to the fact that they have never let you set the
date in which your monthly budget starts its cycle.

~~~
sp332
Also no double-entry ledger. grr

